# Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen



## hartz4_experte (31. Januar 2017)

*Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Habe mir eine gebrauchte Kompaktwakü von Alienware gekauft Alienware Aurora Wasskuhlung Sockel 1155  | eBay
nun hat die Pumpe keinen normalen 3 oder 4 Pin PWM Anschluss sondern diesen hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo muss ich den anschließen oder benutzt Alienware absichtlich eigene Stecker damit man deren Wakü nicht in einem anderen System verwenden kann?


----------



## claster17 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio WakÃ¼ anschlieÃŸen*



> Lieferumfang ist die Wasserkühlung plus ein Adapter für einen Fan Anschluss damit die Pumpe betrieben werden kann.



Und der genannte Adapter?


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio WakÃ¼ anschlieÃŸen*

Der Verkäufer schreibt doch was von einem Adapter um die Pumpe zu betreiben.

Ansonsten... Ohne Pinbelegung der Stecker.... Viel Spass


----------



## hartz4_experte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio WakÃ¼ anschlieÃŸen*

Leider nicht dabei gewesen - warte noch auf die Antwort des Verkäufers..


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue... Hast du erst NACH dem Einbau gemerkt, das die Stecker nicht passen?


----------



## hartz4_experte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio WakÃ¼ anschlieÃŸen*

XD ja leider habe mich auch etwas geärgert. Vor allem weil der Einbau mit nur zwei Händen schon etwas umständlich war. Der Verkäufer schickt mir jetzt den fehlenden Adapter zu. Solange muss der Rechner wohl warten, habe keine Lust meinen Prolimatech Genesis  wieder zu montieren um ihn dann gleich wieder abzumontieren..


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Du wirfst einen Genesis für diese Mini AiO raus!!! Muhahaha. Du wirst den Genesis wieder einbauen... Oder glaubst du die AiO macht es besser?


----------



## hartz4_experte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Ne natürlich nicht habe mir die Aio nur aus Spaß gekauft (bei dem Preis schon io) um sie mal auszuprobieren. Selbst mit dem Genesis Vortex kommt mein i5 4670k bei Prime nach gut 5 Minuten auf über 80c bei 4,4ghz @ 1,275v .. das wird die Aio kaum besser machen.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*



hartz4_experte schrieb:


> Ne natürlich nicht habe mir die Aio nur aus Spaß gekauft (bei dem Preis schon io) um sie mal auszuprobieren. Selbst mit dem Genesis Vortex kommt mein i5 4670k bei Prime nach gut 5 Minuten auf über 80c bei 4,4ghz @ 1,275v .. das wird die Aio kaum besser machen.



Würde mich einfach mal interessieren wie deine Temps sind. ALso auf jeden Fall mal gerne nochmals melden hier.


----------



## hartz4_experte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

kommt dann in 2 tagen


----------



## Crackpipeboy (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*



hartz4_experte schrieb:


> kommt dann in 2 tagen



Und? 2 Tage sind vorbei...Gibt es Ergebnisse.


----------



## hartz4_experte (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Leider erst morgen der Typ hat das Kabel erst gestern losgeschickt -.- mein Rechner liegt seitdem flach


----------



## hartz4_experte (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Das Ergebnis ist leider sehr ernüchternd. Im Idle läuft er noch bei ~30c aber schon beim Systemstart geht es auf 60c hoch. Prime einmal gestartet und nach weniger als 3 Sekunden geht es auf über 90c zu. Mit 1,275v ist das Ding wohl einfach überfordert. Ohne OC ist der Betrieb aber möglich.


----------



## Chimera (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

Naja, mal im ernst: was hast du erwartet? Erstens mal sind die meisten AIOs mit nur nem 120mm Radi recht schwach, ausser man nutzt sie Push&Pull und des weiteren stellt sich auch die Frage: wie alt ist das Teil? Denn wenn es schon 5-10 Jahre alt ist und lange genutzt wurde, dann wird die auch nicht mehr ganz frisch sein. Kann natürlich auch ganz einfach ein Grützemodell sein, wobei es wahrscheinlich auch nur ein stinknormales Asetek o.ä. OEM Modell ist. Bei solchen darfst du einfach nicht erwarten, dass die XY Mal besser als ein Turmkühler kühlen. Meine SL 120 inkl. Oush&Pull ist nur leicht besser als mein HR-02 Macho, der zuvor drauf sass. Doch dies wusst ich vor dem Kauf, dass ich da keine 10°C bessere Tempis haben werd 
Wenn sie bei dir aber sehr viel schlechter als ein boxed Kühler kühlt, ja dann ist sie wohl einfach nur futsch.


----------



## hartz4_experte (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*

War mir schon klar, dass die schlechter als mein Vortex genesis sein wird - denke aber auch dass das Ding nicht ganz in Ordnung ist. Die Pumpe hat die ganze Zeit ein seltsames Geräusch gemacht und war auch nicht regelbar. 
Für 15€ ist eben nicht allzu viel zu erwarten


----------



## Crackpipeboy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alienware Aio Wakü anschließen*



hartz4_experte schrieb:


> War mir schon klar, dass die schlechter als mein Vortex genesis sein wird - denke aber auch dass das Ding nicht ganz in Ordnung ist. Die Pumpe hat die ganze Zeit ein seltsames Geräusch gemacht und war auch nicht regelbar.
> Für 15€ ist eben nicht allzu viel zu erwarten



Hätte ja klappen können...


----------

